# Massanuttin'



## ibfeet (Jul 13, 2006)

Anyone know of some good routes up that way? Heading up there the weekend of 20-21 August......


----------



## freethinker (Sep 10, 2009)

You might check this:

http://www.svbcoalition.org/ridemaps.php


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

Ride on Skyline Drive. It's only about 10 miles away.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Bianchi67 said:


> Ride on Skyline Drive. It's only about 10 miles away.


take 211west from skyline

then go up and over masnutten, up the back side, and up the front side again, and then ride back up to skyline drive heading on 211east.

lots of climbing. great ride. and lots of miles.

I did this one. Take 3 bottles of water. Although hopefully the heat won't be bad then.


----------



## JimF22003 (Apr 30, 2009)

Skyline Drive; over Massanutten from the Luray side or the Fort Valley side; ride up Fort Valley; do the Edinburg Gap ride.

Tons and tons of good riding options available.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

go downtown Harrisonburg to Shenandoah Bicycle Company and they can give you all kinds of routes to ride.


----------



## Big T (Feb 4, 2005)

Here's a short loop that I mapped out. It looks like I messed up the route a bit at the top of the mountain but it should give you the general idea. In my experience if you get an early start you shouldn't have too much traffic on any of the roads around there, with the roads in the resort having the most traffic.

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/64783


----------

